# Why no Gentoo Linux Security Advisories (GLSA) since July?

## iromeister

Hi folks,

I just realized that the latest GLSA is from July 24th. What happened to them? It's not possible that there were no security issues since then, so why have they stopped?

----------

## Marlo

Too few staff?

Now comes the obligatory counter question!

Do you want to work in the GLSA team?

----------

## kukibl

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Do you want to work in the GLSA team?

 

How can someone start/join GLSA team? What are requirements?

I see that Bugzilla is the first step (there are numerous security related issues opened in last 7 days). I guess next step is for developer to process these, define how to fix it and open GLSA report?

----------

## figueroa

It seemed  years ago that reviewing GLSAs was excessive if one keeps their operating system up-to-date. I wonder if that's wrong.

----------

## kukibl

Is that valid for stable as well (to keep system up-to-date and be safe, although there is no GLSA)?

----------

## figueroa

 *kukibl wrote:*   

> Is that valid for stable as well (to keep system up-to-date and be safe, although there is no GLSA)?

 

The best I remember, GLSAs didn't direct users to move to unstable versions.

----------

## iromeister

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Do you want to work in the GLSA team?

 

I neither have the capacity nor the skills to do that, was just wondering.

----------

## sam_

See this thread and earlier posts in that thread, but the gist is that our tooling broke. We're nearly there with the fixes and have now been able to publish the Polkit GLSA using the new stuff! More soon and regular publication.

As Ionen notes in that thread, getting stuff patched, fixed, and stabled has not been affected, i.e. issues have been fixed in the Gentoo repository ASAP.

Thank you for your patience, we've been strugging with this for a while.

----------

